# The new Willard rock piles



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Just in case anybody else wants to know the coordinates of the new rock piles that were put in place last summer, I have them for you. I talked with the DWR employee who collected the data. He told me that they dumped 47 dump truck loads of riprap starting at the coordinates I'll give you. The loads were dumped on a line that basically runs north and south. These coordinates are for the northern most pile and the rest were placed south of this starting point and WGS84 which is the default standard datum for coordinates stored in recreational and commercial GPS units.
The coordinates are Latitude N41 degrees, 21.353 minutes & Longitude W112 degrees, 05.184 minutes.


----------

